# Tim Wells of Relentless Pursuit in AZ



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I know for a fact that this happens to every hunter out there, but have you ever watched a hunting tv show and said to yourself, "Hey, that country looks just like where I hunt!" Well, it happened to me today while watching Relentless Pursuit. Tim and his buddy were hunting here in Arizona for predators and Coues deer. After getting a few fox sets done, the camera started to pan around at some of the scenery, and low and behold, that country sure looked familiar. I backed up the video and hit pause on the recorder, went to my home office and brought up a picture that I took off Klondike Rd., and sure enough, a perfect match. Crazy. Weirder yet is the fact that I recognized the country right off, as soon as I seen it. I guess good hunting spots tend to get embedded in the mind. Tim and his buddy managed to take some coyote with bow and arrow, and fox with the rifle, out of the area. Nice work. If you get the opportunity to watch the episode, check it out. And be sure to embed that skyline into the mind for some great hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice JTK... well if your good with it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm good with it. I would hardly think that Tim and myself are the only hunters hitting that spot. Just look at that picture. How could you pass that up!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy country JT.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes there are others who can identify good hunting terrain when they see it. Nice pic..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad he made a full recovery after almost killing himself with his spear. Looks like lots of space for the 2 of you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hear you... I've seen more coyotes killed on the road where I hunt than I've shot in the same area.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That looks like it ought to be crawling with coyote! Secret to high highway kill areas: Hunt close to road. Stay within a half mile to mile from the highway. Coyotes like to patrol along the highway searching and listening for run over meals. A lot of coyotes literally live off that highway. Oops, I just spilled the beans on another of those secret tactics. Damn, there goes my big fat mouth again. I just can't keep a secret!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> That looks like it ought to be crawling with coyote! Secret to high highway kill areas: Hunt close to road. Stay within a half mile to mile from the highway. Coyotes like to patrol along the highway searching and listening for run over meals. A lot of coyotes literally live off that highway. Oops, I just spilled the beans on another of those secret tactics. Damn, there goes my big fat mouth again. I just can't keep a secret!


 JTK, funny you said that. When Glenway aka Glen was here we made our first stand off the highway near a water tank, nothing showed but I was planning on making a few more stands along the highway where I know no one goes, Glen thought it was to noisy and want to go farther away... I am going to call there the next time I go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree , hunt close to Highways. I have killed a lot of coyotes sitting just across the fence running along Hwy 260 going to Show Low. There are a lot of hunters out there that thinks it is to noisy, but they are wrong, lol

That is also a place they dont pay as much attention to a vehicle parked. I still park a few hundred yards from where I call but dont worry about hiding it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Killed quite a few off the highway very close to the road (200 yards or so). In my experience those "highway yotes" come in pretty hard & quick!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Funny you mention highways, when trapping I put traps within a few hundred feet of highways. Add a drag and you don't draw attention to your catch. As JT said "Coyotes like to patrol along the highway searching and listening for run over meals"


----------

